# Doubler connecteur Dock



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait l'acquisition de divers accessoires pour mon iPad (Camera Connexion Kit, VGA Adapter ...) et je souhaitait pouvoir utiliser ces différent accessoires tout en laissant mon iPad en charge ... et là problème ... 

Existe t'il un accessoire (base ou câble) qui permette de charger son iPad tout en laissant un port dock libre pour brancher autre chose ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ou suggestions


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2010)

Non, ça n'existe pas pour le moment. ET je ne suis pas certain que cela existe un jour.


----------

